# Ruby HorseThief permit question?



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

I suppose i could call the permit office but y'all are way more fun.

Do I currently need a permit of any sorts if I don't camp? 

Thanks friends


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Nope. Permits are for campsites only until you get to Westwater.


----------



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Bleugrass. That's what I was thinking. Trying my best to follow the rules and still get a little recharge for the soul.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

That is an easy day trip right now.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Definitely an easy day trip right now. We chose the opposite tack last week: four nights when one or none would have sufficed. Short days on the river, a layover at Mee Canyon to allow for maximum hiking, etc. It was our first time out since the pandemic hit, and it was seriously therapeutic.

Have a great float.


----------



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how long did it take you to get from mee canyon to the take out? We snagged one of your canceled permits for this saturday and were wondering what time we should hit the water, we're going to have some wind.

I've only ever run ruby at 2-3,000 cfs. I ran westwater at 21k cfs and I remember the canyon taking like 30 minutes, I don't remember much after that lol.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

@seanski06 It took us 45 river minutes to go from Mee Canyon to Black Rocks 8, where we spent our last night on the river, then about 90 minutes from BR to Westwater the following day. Like I said, we did it in rather leisurely fashion. We had little to no wind on either of those days and flows were in the 10-12k range. 

Have a great trip this weekend!


----------

